# nail tech



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

how well does anyone think a mobile nail technician would go down in the benalmadena area given the current situation with jobs?and what about a spray tan technician?...i was goin to come over and look for a job but i may be better off with the skills ive got working for myself...any ideas?????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know, there are several beauty places around that do nails, i personally dont bother, but I'm a slob and dont care about my nails. As for spray tan???? unless the spray you would use contains sunscreen then I'm not sure what colour you'd end up if you went out in the sun, sea or swimming pools or put suncream on???????

Anyway, I guess coming out and finding some businesses that do that sort of thing already would be the answer, see how busy they are and what they do etc would be the answer, or sending a CV to them if they're on the web????

Jo


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know, there are several beauty places around that do nails, i personally dont bother, but I'm a slob and dont care about my nails. As for spray tan???? unless the spray you would use contains sunscreen then I'm not sure what colour you'd end up if you went out in the sun, sea or swimming pools or put suncream on???????
> 
> Anyway, I guess coming out and finding some businesses that do that sort of thing already would be the answer, see how busy they are and what they do etc would be the answer, or sending a CV to them if they're on the web????
> 
> Jo


yes jojo i think sending a cv to some buisnesses would probly be the best idea, i was in benalmadena in 2006 and had a bit of interest in mobile nails but i had to come back to england before anything really took off, thanks for your thoughts


----------

